# Final Round: Weiche, Wotan. Podles, Thorborg, Schumann-Heink



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I voted for Podles and Schumann-Heink in previous rounds because I didn’t like the performances of the singers with whom they were paired. Now I’m choosing Thorborg over them who seems superior.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Likewise. I find Thorborg deeply impressive. An imposing voice masterfully employed, and a noble, serenely phrased conception that makes Erda seem not merely imperious (Schumann-Heink) or spooky (Podles) but wise and beautiful. According to the myths, Wotan mated with her in order to acquire wisdom, which In the Wagnerian version manifests not so much in Wotan himself but in their offspring Brunnhilde. Really now, can you imagine mating with Ewa Podles?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't vote for Schumann-Heink, but I did vote for both Podles and Thorborg. Of the two, I prefer Thorborg, who seems to embrace so many possibilities.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Really now, can you imagine mating with Ewa Podles?


Ouch!


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> Likewise. I find Thorborg deeply impressive. An imposing voice masterfully employed, and a noble, serenely phrased conception that makes Erda seem not merely imperious (Schumann-Heink) or spooky (Podles) but wise and beautiful. According to the myths, Wotan mated with her in order to acquire wisdom, which In the Wagnerian version manifests not so much in Wotan himself but in their offspring Brunnhilde. Really now, can you imagine mating with Ewa Podles?


Surprisingly, yes.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think Thorborg was new to some of you in this role so I am glad I found her for you. I was very impressed with her. To have beat out Madeira is an accomplishment.


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

Schumann-Heink, for me.

The timbre of her voice is luxurious, her diction is pellucid and she sings with feeling, too. She has that Flagstad-like knack of making it sound inevitable: just beautiful. 

Thorborg sings imaginatively, never a moment wasted and the cumulative effect is considerable. In this case, I just prefer Schumann-Heink both as voice and interpretation. 

Podles is estimable too: the impression there is more forceful than either and that baleful chest voice is exciting.


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I think Thorborg was new to some of you in this role so I am glad I found her for you. I was very impressed with her. To have beat out Madeira is an accomplishment.


Thanks again for your work on these contests: always interesting discoveries and where else would you find discussions like this? Really enjoyable.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Goodness, this is a toughie!

Podles still sounds wonderfully rich and resonant without really ennunciating the text and her delivery, whilst impressive is devoid of meaning for me.

Thorborg gives us so much more in the way of interpretation. Who is Erda? Sultry goddess? Earthy immortal? Or wise oracle? Thorborg gives us the latter and this works for me.

Schumann-Heink is another with a superbly rich and big sound that is right for the role. She doesn't have quite as much emotional variety as Thorborg, nor her way with narrating the text. However, there is an otherworldly authority here that means she gives us an Erda that is both cerebral and spiritual. This is the winner.

N.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

How is it that the stupendous Madeira didn’t make it to this final round? Since she was excluded, my vote goes to the equally stupendous Schumann-Heink.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

ALT said:


> How is it that the stupendous Madeira didn’t make it to this final round? Since she was excluded, my vote goes to the equally stupendous Schumann-Heink.


Great, then go ahead and vote for her and put her score up to three.

N.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Done


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

This one was surprisingly easy: Thorberg sounds like a goddess, Podles and Schumann- Heink do not.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Maybe just "easy" as opposed to "surprisingly easy" - Thorborg - although I do genuinely like Schumann-Heink, she may be at a disadvantage due to the recording. It appears as if it was made in 1929 which would have made her 68 years old at the time - (15 June 1861 – 17 November 1936).

Thorborg was 44 - (19 May 1896 – 12 April 1970) - wen she recorded her version in 1940 - That's a 24 year difference in age - Fairly significant.

Ewa Podleś was 53 at the time of her recording in 2005.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

I voted for Thorborg with a fond longing for both Schumann-Heink and Madeira. Schumann-Heink though stupendous interpretively was caught too late. Thorborg I think gives us a compleat voice/interpretation.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Well... All the "sexy" Erdas were outclassed in previous rounds. Here we have a selection of "wise" Erdas, but we keep on discussing her affair with Wotan! Isn't it wonderful? 
I would vote for every lady present here but I have to choose. So, it's Podles. She's not typical, always would be in minority, but deserving more.


----------

